# Longines Legend Diver date mini review.



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

If there's one thing I cannot live with,that is a dateless watch. The Longines Legend Diver was the first watch in my life I came so close to buy even if it has no date. I really cannot describe you my happines when my local AD told me that the date version was just being released at Basel 2009. The best part of all this is that this watch was purchased for me by my wife as the official " present from my wife " watch,wich all adds a special feeling to the whole thing.

On to the watch now. First of all,let me tell you I will try to keep all the technical things to a minium. If you need those,have a look at Longines's website,plenty of infos available.

Ok then,here we go:

Packaging.
This is an area were Longines shows to be a step ahead compared to many other more expensive brands,therefore it deserves a few words. 
While we all know that the usual "box & papers" thing from other brands are generally pretty much cheap stuff that takes up space in your closet,you will find yourself going back again and again to your Legend Diver's box. It's made in serious black wood,it's heavy and big,well built. Warranty booklets are hidden in a fantastic mini drawer under the watch compartment. And,when you think you've seen it all,just lift the watch's tray and you will find a little book about Longines's exploits down through history of earth explorations and various missions,both civilian or military. Cool !!

Watch.
Needless to say,the LLD is fantastic. It is the very same copy of the original compressor case diver watch issued by Longines in the 60ies,only improved with a better movement,a better glass and a better water resistance. Is like a Jaguar E-Type fitted with a modern V6 engine and disk brakes. This way you still enjoy the old car character with modern day fixtures.

Many did not like the idea to have the LLD with a date,but I know it has been a much welcomed improvement in terms of practicality. Now it really is a watch you can use both at work or at the beach.
Two screw down crowns,one for the date/time operations and the other one for diving time tracking.
The dial is pure retro' style,dark and simple, "Longines" and "Automatic" are the only 2 writings....how simple is that ?
The strap has been the only criticized part about this watch...or at least that's what you read around other fora. Personally I love this strap ,it is absolutely comfortable and helps the watch to stay flat on my wrist. About comfort,this watch is hands down one of the most comfortable I have,and I guess the infamous strap plays an important role in this.

Longines gives it's own name to the watch movement,truth is that inside we find the ever present ETA stuff. No big deal,I have this ETA 2824 in 2 other watches and it's a well tested,no frills caliber that keeps excellent time. It is now at + 3 secs per day. I expect it to improve slighlty in the next 2 months or so.

Critics.
Yes,I do have few of them:
Hands for example,they really are vintage style. Small and very skinny,especially the minutes one,reading the time is not immediate.
I'm also missing the AR coating treated glass I have in most of my aviator watches.And the glass sure is exposed,no protective bezel here,in fact the glass IS the bezel.But it's ok,that's how the watch is.
Least but not last,lumen. If reading the time at night time is a must for you.....well...just forget about it. Superluminova they say.No comment about it. If I say non existant I'm just being optimistic..:-(.


All in all I have to say I'm absolutely satisfied about this watch anyway. It is very good looking,extremely well built and with a water resistence of 300 meters I'm sure it is ready to answer any call,no matter if it's chilling out on the couch,scuba diving or working around the house. Dress it up with a nice shirt at a cocktail party and it won't be intimidated by those Rolex out there. It is a perfect blend of sport and elegance,something only Rolex is able to achieve in their Submariner/Seadweller line.
I'm not really a fan of these shiny SS cases ,so I'm using this watch in doing pretty much everything without worrying about scratches or dings that may actually enhance it's vintage style. Of course I'm pretty far from abusing it and I sort of look after it but...well you've got the point.

Sometimes my memory goes back to the fact that Longines is now owned by Swatch Group,something that bothers me a little. But this is how modern world goes and I guess Swatch clearly understood that these are the right times to put some serious effort in developing the best watches possible at an affordable price tag,taking advantage of such a prestigious and history rich brand like Longines is.

I'm very happy to own this watch now,I'm sure it's a watch I will never get bored about.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, nice watch, too bad about the generic movement, imagine a 36000bph Longines 431 in there !


----------



## pinjol (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you very much.

LLD Date is one om my favorite Longines, together with the new Silverarrow and black Heritage Conquest "maxi-dial" (40 mm).


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

great watch!
wear it in good health mate!!

i m very serious thinking about buying it ..

giorgos


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

I am also on board with this model. I just love that the classics are coming back! :-!

I am starting to really like no-date myself....I do all my calendars/meetings on my iPhone.


----------



## ignite-me (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing~ Nice watch indeed


----------



## tony starr (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like the look of this watch. Thanks for your review.


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

What's the lug to lug height?


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

love the jag analogy!!


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Cool opinions on that watch, interesting insights. Thanks for the review.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Great review. Thanks!


----------



## danl b (Feb 17, 2010)

I recently spent 2 days in Honk Kong shopping for an automatic watch. I didn't know much but was willing to spend big bucks, like up to $500. I saw tons of watches that I didn't like, even the ones that cost a small fortune, but the Longines legend date diver was the first watch I really fell in love with. I paid just under 2 grand and it hasn't left my wrist. I got back to the States and began researching watches and still haven't seen a watch I like more-except maybe the Jaeger LeCoultre Memovox with the gonging alarm. I hope I haven't caught the watch bug


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

danl b, you have DEFINITELY caught the watch bug.

gettocard, thanks for the review. More pics please!


----------

